# Wife and Guns



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone - I feel like I have a dilemma. My wife grew up around guns - I did not. 

After 15 years of marriage I decided to surprise her and took her to a gun range and bought her a gun. We both shot at the range. It was fun but for me it was not like - wow I want to do that every week type fun. So now we own a gun which I'm fine with - it's secured etc.

That evening after the gun range we had over the top sex - it's been a while since she has been so aroused and aggressive. Of course I loved it - we both did. She admits seeing me shoot, her shooting and buying her the gun turned her on. 

She is now going to the gun range while I'm at work and has made some friends there. And without fail everytime she has gone to the range she initiates sex that night. So I went with her last weekend and one of the range guys was so happy to see her - I just felt there was something there. She was also wearing an outfit that I would normally have to beg her to wear.

Yesterday she went to the range but did not initiate sex - so I did - but I noticed that her clit was so swollen - it looked like it does after we have sex - not before. So I asked her why - and she stammered for a second before admitting to masterbating that afternoon. Pretty rare thing for her - and usually a very hot trigger for me when she has told me in the past.

But all I can think about is the tattooed range guy flirting with her and how she reacted. Am I over-reacting? Do I get a VAR or something? 

I have some nice-guy tendancies which I have worked on - part of me was hoping the guns would arouse her. But now I'm worried about this guy. But saying something would seem like weakness/jealousy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My advice: get on the shooting bandwagon. Get yourself a gun. Something bigger than hers, and louder. And make sure you're at the range whenever she is.

Did I say bigger than hers? Ya, also make sure it's bigger than the range master's. Also, a tattoo and shaving your head couldn't hurt.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know about the shaving head part maybe a crew cut would work also. 

Oops, you seem to have stumbled upon your wife's kink. But really fantasies, and friends of the opposite sex do not equal cheating. 

I do think it would be in your best interest to get with the program.

Although I really hate shooting very large handguns. The Desert Eagle .50 Caliber is a good one. I think size is not as important as style so the tattoo will probably go further.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

Well thanks guys but I'm not getting a tattoo - lol
I've thought about getting my own gun but it seems like a waste of $$.
She goes when I'm at work - shes a SAHM but kids are older now so has more spare time. I would never stop her from going but we have had boundary issues in the past. I know she likes the attention and wears sexy outfits when she goes - I'm hoping its just for the attention.


----------



## broken888 (Jan 19, 2013)

tnhusband said:


> Hi everyone - I feel like I have a dilemma. My wife grew up around guns - I did not.
> 
> After 15 years of marriage I decided to surprise her and took her to a gun range and bought her a gun. We both shot at the range. It was fun but for me it was not like - wow I want to do that every week type fun. So now we own a gun which I'm fine with - it's secured etc.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your wife likes a dominant man. 

Are you the sole breadwinner? Does she work or is she a housewife?

If you provide for her, she should be providing for you. Direct her how to dress for you when you get home from work, or tell her to come meet you somewhere without panties under her skirt. Don't be a dong about it, but if you're supporting her she needs to go the extra mile to make you happy too, part of which is being faithful (even emotionally).

Personally, I'd share a bottle of wine, and would introduce some domination into your sexual repertoire, perhaps direct her over your knee and give her a spanking? 

I find that once shes in a submissive context you can make accusations of her behavior without instigating a fight, i.e., when shes a bit tipsy and you're spanking her, ask her why she dressed at the range, and make her tell you what she was imagining when she was masturbating. You can make some casual comments, i.e., were you imagining getting stuffed by some hard stud? and then, try to be the one to turn fantasies into reality. 

It's all about little steps of keeping her satisfied with your dominance rather than seeking it elsewhere. I love it when my wife dresses like a **** and elicits attention, it's good for her self-esteem, makes me hot, and if you do it correctly, will make you seem more dominant and secure than if you complained or forbade her behaviour.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, I just want to make sure I put this out there.... I'm advising you to c*ck block this guy by being present and beating him at his game. You're saying that you're going to take the passive wait and see and hope approach. Just please, when you find out that your approach resulted in her cheating don't complain about it. There are defining moments in a man's life....decision points that determine what happens next. Being aware that you're at one of those decision points is half the battle.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ok, I just want to make sure I put this out there.... I'm advising you to c*ck block this guy by being present and beating him at his game. You're saying that you're going to take the passive wait and see and hope approach. Just please, when you find out that your approach resulted in her cheating don't complain about it. There are defining moments in a man's life....decision points that determine what happens next. Being aware that you're at one of those decision points is half the battle.


I know what you are saying and I am thinking about buying my own gun and going to the range with her more . But during the day I can't control what she does - she's an adult.

I think I'm going to put a VAR in the bedroom and her car to give me piece of mind.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

broken888 said:


> It sounds like your wife likes a dominant man.
> 
> Are you the sole breadwinner? Does she work or is she a housewife?
> 
> ...



I am dominant and she is submissive - but only in the bedroom.

ummm - no firearms in bed - but thanks :scratchhead:


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

How old is your wife?
Perhaps the shooting has brought back memories of her horny adolescence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> How old is your wife?
> Perhaps the shooting has brought back memories of her horny adolescence?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's 41.
Possibly but so what?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

tnhusband said:


> I know what you are saying and I am thinking about buying my own gun and going to the range with her more . But during the day I can't control what she does - she's an adult.
> 
> I think I'm going to put a VAR in the bedroom and her car to give me piece of mind.


You might want to think about how you'll spin things if she's not cheating on you and finds your VAR's. While many people think that transparency in a marriage is a good thing, I suspect that things will degrade rapidly if she's not up to anything and you're caught. You should also be prepared to hear things that may not be related to cheating, but may still be hard to take. Like her b1tching to her girlfriends about you. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## broken888 (Jan 19, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, DO NOT do this. This has got to be the single stupidest thing I've ever seen suggested on this website. Imagine trying to explain this in court for your manslaughter charges. Imagine explaining this to your kids.
> 
> Broken, please stay far away from firearms!


I edited that almost immediately after typing it. I realized this was insane!


----------



## broken888 (Jan 19, 2013)

tnhusband said:


> I am dominant and she is submissive - but only in the bedroom.
> 
> ummm - no firearms in bed - but thanks :scratchhead:


Well obviously not that dominant if your wife is going out and dressing up for other men.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

must be nice to play with your boyfriends at the range shooting while the kids are in school and the husband is earning a wage to suport the family!!!!!

I smell a rat. 

I would bet if shes not banging the range master she soon will be.

so what are you going to do about it?

Buy yourself a gun and show up at the range unexpectly to suprise her and show off your new gun.....but don't be suprised if shes not there. because shes at the range masters house shooting his gun!

if it walks like a duck...........


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd probably start by looking at cell phone, e-mail, and social media activity and go from there. Also credit card and checking account activity -- how often is she buying bullets? Might give some indication of how often she is going to the range.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lets think about this another way.

I am a gun enthunist and if I was shooting at the range and an attractive woman showed up and started flirting and shooting with me I would take that as a green light. and if she started wearing sexier cloth when she showed up then I would think she was interested.

how often does she go shooting?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

tnhusband said:


> Yesterday she went to the range but did not initiate sex - so I did - but I noticed that her clit was so swollen - it looked like it does after we have sex - not before. So I asked her why - and she stammered for a second before admitting to masterbating that afternoon. Pretty rare thing for her - and usually a very hot trigger for me when she has told me in the past.


You know your wife better than us, so when she stammered, would it be a normal reaction to being busted for masturbating, or something else?

So, you say she masturbates rarely and that it's a very hot trigger for you. Does that mean that you weren't getting much sex or plain vanilla sex for awhile and when she has admitted to masturbating in the past it meant one of those rare moments when she was turned on but did nothing with you?


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> lets think about this another way.
> 
> I am a gun enthunist and if I was shooting at the range and an attractive woman showed up and started flirting and shooting with me I would take that as a green light. and if she started wearing sexier cloth when she showed up then I would think she was interested.
> 
> how often does she go shooting?


^^ Something very worth noting.

It was proably not wise to rekindle her gun enthusiasm unless you are going to be a part of it. 

I wouldn't be that keen to let my wife , if she gets horny around guns, go alone to a shooting range where typical alpha male wannabes hang out.

The money spent on a gun is a worthwhile investment if it retains your wife and ups your sex life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

soulseer said:


> ^^ Something very worth noting.
> 
> It was proably not wise to rekindle her gun enthusiasm unless you are going to be a part of it.
> 
> ...


typical alpha male wannabes?

wow I don't know if i'm offended or if I should laugh my a$$ off at this statement.


I've shot at many ranges for over 3 decades. and the vast majority of the people there are quality people. 

don't know if you ever even been to a shooting range but that statement is telling of your personality!


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> must be nice to play with your boyfriends at the range shooting while the kids are in school and the husband is earning a wage to suport the family!!!!!
> 
> I smell a rat.
> 
> ...


Excatly - what am I going to do about it? - That's what I'm trying to decide - what's my course of action. I need to do something!


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> lets think about this another way.
> 
> I am a gun enthunist and if I was shooting at the range and an attractive woman showed up and started flirting and shooting with me I would take that as a green light. and if she started wearing sexier cloth when she showed up then I would think she was interested.
> 
> how often does she go shooting?


My thoughts exactly - I showed her on the range website where they say low cut tops are discouraged because of hot shell casings. She says it gets hot in their....hmmmm

She's been going once a week - and again on the weekends with me or a girlfriend of hers.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> You know your wife better than us, so when she stammered, would it be a normal reaction to being busted for masturbating, or something else?
> 
> So, you say she masturbates rarely and that it's a very hot trigger for you. Does that mean that you weren't getting much sex or plain vanilla sex for awhile and when she has admitted to masturbating in the past it meant one of those rare moments when she was turned on but did nothing with you?


I think she masturbates a lot - but doesn't like to admit it. So her stammering could have been due to that.

Our sex life is pretty good - typical roller coaster - it's great right now. Her reaction just wasn't quite right - my gut is telling me she's focking him.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you looked at her phone records? Can you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay now I'm freaking out - she told me she was going to the range today at noon. I left work for lunch and she's not at home but her car is at the range but she's not there...fck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally, I probably would have waited out of sight to watch her come back. And whose car she got out of...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

tnhusband said:


> Okay now I'm freaking out - she told me she was going to the range today at noon. I left work for lunch and she's not at home but her car is at the range but she's not there...fck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


play cool,play cool.

ask her how her time at the range was and then try to give her a big romantic kiss as you tell her how sexy her shooting is. read her reaction.

do not confront yet you don't have enough evidence that she is doing anything. start snooping her phone records,check to see if her gun is dirty.and var in her car.

stay calm and cool. lossing it now will only hurt you .


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry dude. Pbear gives good advise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> play cool,play cool.
> 
> ask her how her time at the range was and then try to give her a big romantic kiss as you tell her how sexy her shooting is. read her reaction.
> 
> ...


I'm at home - do I go back to work? 

I was thinking about staying home and telling her I wasn't feeling well so left work early.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Dude! go stake out her car! NOW!


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

NOW!


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

You should have stayed close enough to see her return....and whose car she got out of! Get back up there.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And while you're waiting for her to show up, call around to divorce attorneys. Get an appointment so you can find out your rights and responsibilities. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hoosier said:


> Dude! go stake out her car! NOW!


Yup. Get a friend to witness if you can. But totally agree with above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

i'd go back to work. and act as if nothing happened.

you need more evidence before you do anything. stop and get a var, and try to get a look at her phone records.

is she protective of her phone? does she delete all her messages? 


try to stay calm. she will notice if your bothered have an excuse ready when she asks whats wrong .....I had a stressfull day, trafic was a bear, I just pinched my hand in the door. anything but have one ready.

START SNOOPING.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you can try to go to the car but the time might be risky if you can pull it off with out her noticing then definataly go scope out the car.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Chilly, your post is the single worse advice I have ever seen here on TAM. Why go home and hide and try and find out what is happening, when you can go straight to the problem and KNOW?


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

If you arrive and she is there, just act as tho you just had the chance to stop by and see her. Don't let her know you have any idea what MIGHT be happening. If you get there and she is not there, I agree, get somebody to witness her arriving......


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoosier said:


> Chilly, your post is the single worse advice I have ever seen here on TAM. Why go home and hide and try and find out what is happening, when you can go straight to the problem and KNOW?


well if she see him trying to spy she will gas light him and it will be a big mess.

so she shows up with some dude dropping her off and he says what are you doing and she says we went to get some more ammo or clean our guys bla bla bla.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hoosier said:


> Chilly, your post is the single worse advice I have ever seen here on TAM. Why go home and hide and try and find out what is happening, when you can go straight to the problem and KNOW?


I don't think his advice is bad. I doubt that there will be a shortage of opportunities to coach her with her pants down, unfortunately. It's better to be cautious and not get her guard up, instead of being hasty and driving everything underground. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

If you see her pull up in someone elses car, the affair wont go underground, it will be out in the full sun for everyone to see. While you are at it, get the license plate of the vehicle so you can expose to his family. If she shows up with a girl friend just be nice and non committal.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't go back to work - I'm freaking out too bad. 
Not sure I want to confront her up there - might be a bad idea - all those guns etc.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Sure hope all is innocent and wont have to move this thread! Keep calm, get a friend to go with you.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

She finally responded to my texts - she's with her gf.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Then don't confront there. If you are not going to confront, stay out of sight. Those guns there are not necessarily going to be aimed at you.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Which is what she would say if she were with another man. Go and see who she arrives with.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoosier said:


> If you see her pull up in someone elses car, the affair wont go underground, it will be out in the full sun for everyone to see. While you are at it, get the license plate of the vehicle so you can expose to his family. If she shows up with a girl friend just be nice and non committal.


no it won't she just went for a ride to check out a gun shop or to get coffee.

I my opinion more evidence is needed before you through your family under this moms cheating bus.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

listen you got to stay calm.

if you confront when she comes home if she is cheating she will be like a stealth machine and your chance to know for sure might be ruined.

if you can go up there without getting seen then do it if not its time to start snooping.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ask her how she shot today and if her girlfriend shot also. ck her gun is it dirty. does she have any ammo left.

she might slip up and say something you can prove isnt true. like we didn't shoot today we went shopping instead. even if she lies don't confront on week evidence.


now ask yourself .....If she did cheat do you still want her. if not then when you find enough evidence then just go file for divorce.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

found texts on her ipad - sexting stuff about not wearing a bra at the range today. looks like she's focking 2 guys. or maybe same guy with two im names? texts are only from today - no history.
Now I get it - shes texting from her phone and they are showing up on her iPad.
It's confirmed - god I'm crying.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

fwd it to you phone/computer and print it. keep digging I'm sure theres more.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

tnhusband said:


> found texts on her ipad - sexting stuff about not wearing a bra at the range today. looks like she's focking 2 guys. or maybe same guy with two im names? texts are only from today - no history.
> Now I get it - shes texting from her phone and they are showing up on her iPad.
> It's confirmed - god I'm crying.


Man that sucks. If you have access to her tests or im's you should probably wait and try to catch her red handed. Chances are she will be back there during the day again soon. If she said she is with her girlfriend, she will stick to that story which is why you need to catch her with who she is meeting up with.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

her - ok i admit it - that was fun
mack - u had fun - ha - that was intence
her - always wanted that
mack - so 2 cks are better - sl*t!
her - sl*t? u like that right?
taz - love sl*ts
taz - sl*ts that like dp
taz - u r so fcking hot babe - perfect tits perfect ass
mack - told u u would like her
taz - straight up man
her - i want it again - soon


there more but i stopped reading

I took photos of the texts.

whats dp mean?

how do I confront her in this state - i need to calm down.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

iMessages will show up on any device attached to her iTunes account, if it's set up that way. Unfortunately, they won't show up on your phone bill. 

Bummer about the news. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

DP = double penetration. Two guys at once. Sorry. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

call a lawyer and don't confront.

revenge is a dish better served cold.

sorry to hear.


once you get your duck in a row then confront.


google dp I don't have the heart to tell you.


----------



## tnhusband (Mar 28, 2012)

fck!
I have to leave before shes comes home. i can't do this right now.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Somethings is certainly fishy here...


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Try to stay calm and don't get yourself in trouble, the folks here will give you the guidance you need. The main thing for you is to stay in control and think about your next steps.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Somethings is certainly fishy here...


 :iagree:

I was just going to write the same thing


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

1971 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I was just going to write the same thing


How about stopping with the innuendo and deal with your thoughts properly?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

In 2012 the OP was here before because of an unfaithful spouse....Those posts may help lend some insight.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

tnhusband said:


> found texts on her ipad - sexting stuff about not wearing a bra at the range today. looks like she's focking 2 guys. or maybe same guy with two im names? texts are only from today - no history.
> Now I get it - shes texting from her phone and they are showing up on her iPad.
> It's confirmed - god I'm crying.


iMessage...sorry bro...take photos of the iPad with your phone...you may need them.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

tnhusband said:


> her - ok i admit it - that was fun
> mack - u had fun - ha - that was intence
> her - always wanted that
> mack - so 2 cks are better - sl*t!
> ...


DP means double penetration. You can figure that out...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If this is real it is really weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Any reason why you didn't put more background into your OP when you were wondering if she could be cheating with someone at the range???

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/60071-hurts-so-much-but-i-want-forgive-her.html


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

If its real........


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

hmmm,


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> ask her how she shot today and if her girlfriend shot also.* ck her gun is it dirty. does she have any ammo left.*
> 
> she might slip up and say something you can prove isnt true. like we didn't shoot today we went shopping instead. even if she lies don't confront on week evidence.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

What caliber gun does the instructor possess?


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Good spot Sammy,
Reading his past posts seems that he caught his wife having sex with several guys and couples Nov. 2112 and being into dungeons. 

"Sort of - several guys and a couple we met at an adult club. She's into being submissive which I have a hard time with. She says 6 months."

"As for the details - I don't want this to become some tittilation thread on the internet. She's being having sex with multiple partners - men and women and couples. mostly involving BDSM which I know she loves but I struggle to get into - just not my thing." 

Does make one wonder if this is a fun little game.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

usmarriedguy said:


> Good spot Sammy,
> Reading his past posts seems that he caught his wife having sex with several guys and couples Nov. 2112 and being into dungeons.
> 
> "Sort of - several guys and a couple we met at an adult club. She's into being submissive which I have a hard time with. She says 6 months."
> ...


Given the background, I find it shocking the OP never heard of DP before...


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

I came home early once and heard the ex screaming " I love great a DP!"

Turns out she was watching MLB.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

My advice is to show her the copy of the texts. Then tell her to find a good lawyer because you are and take the gun off of her and see if that doesn't reduce the swelling of her clit. Then show her the door.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> typical alpha male wannabes?
> 
> wow I don't know if i'm offended or if I should laugh my a$$ off at this statement.
> 
> ...


What I said wasn't trolling. I apologize , I had no idea it was something worth raising with me.

We all obviously are different people with different perspectives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Meh...the gun thing is just not necessary IMO. 

But this is a troll thread so whatevesssss!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

tnhusband said:


> Yesterday she went to the range but did not initiate sex - so I did - but I noticed that her clit was so swollen - it looked like it does after we have sex - not before.


Probably kickback, from holding the gun too low.

I've heard of "shooting from the hip" but this is ridiculous.


----------

